# The Big Tank



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Construction is complete on the new tank. Final internal dimensions are 36x20x6. Yup it's a monster. Even bigger than the last one.

the cement filling between the two brick layers is complete. all nicely set, no cracking at all or anything.

went down this morning to see if the acrillic panels are stuck and they are. The fibreglass is set. So basically it's finished.

Thought I'd post this before I go get the hose . Filling with standard water for now, just to test it. Then drain, then refill and drain.

The plumbing is all done as well. That's what I did last night while everything was drying up. Basically it has 4x 5" inch outflows for water changes. These have 2 sets of valves on each just incase. These are set 18" below the water surface for water changes. I've also got a massive custom built gravel vac. But that's gonna be done once a month. It's also 10 5" holes 2 inch from the bottom for quick drainage incase of emergency. these have 2 standard valves on. these all run back into one massive waste pipe. The waste pipe is also valve controlled. Switching between the drain, and back into the tank. So if I'm nlot draining the tank, anyleak on the waste holes will just fill the waste pipe and run back into the tank.

I've just rung the supplier for my filter media and it's all in stock so I'm gonna turn the tap on to start filling go down the shop (it's 5 minutes away) and then prep the filters. The filtration consists of 2 bubble beads which will be left until the new tank is up and running. The other filter on this tank is a custom filter tank, 8x6x6. Gonna run this as a seperate tank for now. Fill it up with used water from other tank water changes and run it for 2 weeks. Then hook it all back up to the main tank. Again leave for a while fishless cycling. Once that's done it's fish time .

The final stocking plan is 18 Peacock bass, 2 Arapaima, 4 motoro stingray, 4 Leopoldii stingray. Dunno what else yet though. Ideas...?

and esfa if you say bumblebee gobies I will go mental I think


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

awesome!  Pics? 

Also, i'd say an african arowana would be good in there. :flrt: Maybe a clown knife?  Dunno if these two would be alright with the bass though.. dunno how agressive they are? (ew, cichlids ) 

Adult fire eel? stunning... but again, would it be spaghetti for the arapaimas? 


deffo need some cherry shrimp in there, though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

sounds like it's gonna be great. post pics when setting up and when complete :2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

king kong parrot fish.:lol2:

thats a lot of water you have there mike,i would not like your water rates.:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> king kong parrot fish.:lol2:
> 
> thats a lot of water you have there mike,i would not like your water rates.:lol2:


 
not on a meter so it's fine lol. Plus I have 8x 250 litre water butts. I mix 50/50 rain tap water. So that covers 4000 litres of water changes each week.

But yeah I pay a large amount each quarter but unlimited water usage so it's all good


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pics Pics Pics PLEASEEEEEE.
Gerry.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds great - looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah there ain't gonna be any pics for a while.

1. I don't want people criticising about what they don't know. And there's few people on here that know anything about the fish I will be keeping.

2. I don't want people looking at what I've done and copying it. I can't be bothered with writing a disclaimer etc. So there will be no technical pictures anyway

3. I'm awful at aquascaping large tanks.

4.I'm incredibly lazy. And I don't like my current camera, nor do I know where it is.


But anyway. After the first fill up (it's just finished). NO LEAKS . Run through the filters as well and all the plumbing works leak free as well. So i'm about to drain it again in a sec.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Couple of alligator gars? Would hold their own with your other monsters.Technically sub-tropical but should be ok at slightly higher temps.Used to have some 3ft ones at shop i worked in years ago,most painful bite i ever had from a fish!


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

lol - wasn't go critisise or copy what you've done... just sounds excellent from what you've described but obviously most people will be interested to see what it looks like in the flesh... My aquarium is going to be complete shortly and i'll post pics for people to see - if they want to point things out then so be it - i'll either listen to them or I won't... and if my setup inspires others to do something similar then I'll be pleased...


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i can understand why people dont want to put pics on here,it dont matter what you do someone will have a dig or they know best.i could also put my tanks on here but i wont.:lol2:


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Construction is complete on the new tank. Final internal dimensions are 36x20x6. Yup it's a monster. Even bigger than the last one.



36feet x 20feet x 6ft tall? if that is the case then its approx 26000 gallons....nice, although i still wouldnt house Arapima in it.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

DarkEntity said:


> 36feet x 20feet x 6ft tall? if that is the case then its approx 26000 gallons....nice, although i still wouldnt house Arapima in it.


any chance we did have of some pics,i think you have killed it.:lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

DarkEntity said:


> 36feet x 20feet x 6ft tall? if that is the case then its approx 26000 gallons....nice, although i still wouldnt house Arapima in it.


They might be big,but surely no-one can think thats too small! Its a swimming pool.They breed them in smaller ponds than that in singapore.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent! Sounds good. 

Still would like some pics though


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Copy what you've done......ha ha ha.

Sorry. Couldn't help laughing at that.

Why don't you fill it with thousands of mbuna. Would look mightly impressive. Something like this....but don't copy......


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ive been following this for a little while. 

Sounds impressive! It's a pity you are reluctant to post pics, it would be great to see it finished. How long had you planned this install before you started construction? What gave you the idea? I mean, 36' is ma-housive.


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds fantastic - and very similar to something I am hoping to build (although on a slightly more modest scale), when we build an extension to the garage for a fish room.

It would be great if you do put up some pics - it's not often you see details about such large undertakings, and it's much more difficult to get information than if you want a standard tank.

Fish choices sound superb.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Black arowana.
Pacu.
Red bellied pacu.
shovelnose catfish of speices.
Redtailed catfish fairly common but nice :thumb:.
South american lungfish.
Gar of speices.

Electric eel ?.If i recall right ?.You can house these with BIG A$$ fish with no problems ??.But don't hold me to it do a surf your self.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

not gonna bother darkentity. You summed up exactly why I won't put pics up on here.


Bigjim. NO NO NO. have some taste man lol. I keep proper cichlids none of this african rubbish lol (except frontosa)


GRB. The idea behind this tank was to go bigger than I already did. I have a fair few 8 foot tanks which most would think enough. Then I've got a 24x12x4 foot tank of similar construction. I wanted arapaima so needed bigger. This new one was planned about 2 weeks before building. I was offered some arapaima so on impulse I bought them knowing I wouldn't see many for sale for some time after that. Built the tank for them basically.


Soupdragon. Go as big as you can. It's totally worth it.


Gazz. I've got a redtail cat already in the other tank. As for the others, they are already on my list of fish to consider


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

lol - pretty pointless me staying subscribed to this thread then if we can't see what you're talking about... :banghead:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mike515 said:


> Gazz. I've got a redtail cat already in the other tank. As for the others, they are already on my list of fish to consider


Are you sticking with south america ? hope so i'm not a fan of pic a'mix tanks.I've been trying to think of a cichlid that wouldn't be concidered dinner.But the only ones i can think of is what you've already stated the peacock bass.Maybe you can post a add and take in bloodparrots :whistling2: you'll have a nice flow of fish food then.Plus knock there numbers down a little :war: :lol2:.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree... surely there aren't that many people who would want or be able to copy the tank? And so what if they did?? Imitation being the highest form of flattery etc...:whistling2:
It sounds fascinating; I kept standard tropical tanks for years and would love to do it again, but have too many other ongoing projects. 
I would love to see piccies of the development.
Fi


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

XFile said:


> lol - pretty pointless me staying subscribed to this thread then if we can't see what you're talking about... :banghead:


then leave then. Am I supposed to care if you're subscribed to my thread? Because if I am, then oops.



Gazz. Im thinking of putting my dovii in there. All 6. Let the males form a natural hierarchy. Plus maybe some pikes. Depends on how the paima get on.

diverfi. Yes imitation is flattery but I don't want to be held responsible if someone uses my methods and it goes wrong. Plus I've seen what happens to people on this site. They get flamed for the slightest thing, and my personal method of fishkeeping is far from textbook


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ouch - bit harsh, don't you think?:whip:
You can't be held responsible if some stupid :censor: copies you and gets it wrong - that's their own fault! 
Pity no photo; it sounds amazing, but very hard to visualise for us lesser mortals who have only limited experience of fishkeeping and certainly nothing on this sort of level.
Best of luck with it anyway.
Fi


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> then leave then. Am I supposed to care if you're subscribed to my thread? Because if I am, then oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, who got up in your bonnet mike?! Flipping eck.

I thought you didn't care what people thought? Come on ffs... post some pics, sounds bloody awesome. 
Are you telling me you will actually care if some randomers say "oh, you shouldn't do that" or "look, its a fish"? 

We're all waiting here...


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

mike515 said:


> then leave then. Am I supposed to care if you're subscribed to my thread? Because if I am, then oops.


Well presumably you thought people would be interested in what you were doing otherwise you wouldn't have created this thread - people will always wants to see the finished article... to say you won't post pics because you're to lazy and don't want people to copy your work makes you sound like a little child... you're the only person I've seen on here since I joined that wouldn't post pics for people to see and comment on - which like I said is pretty pointless... :roll:


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Bigjim. NO NO NO. have some taste man lol. I keep proper cichlids none of this african rubbish lol (except frontosa)


LMAo! :2thumb:

I don't believe you have a tank that big........prove it.:whistling2:

Who cares who criticises - just ignore them.:bash:

Chicken....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bigjim said:


> LMAo! :2thumb:
> 
> I don't believe you have a tank that big........prove it.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
them there's fighting words. lol I got nothing to prove.


and ash I was on my lunch break. there's something about customers that does that to me.

sorry xfile if I was a bit blunt. I posted this on here coz I like to think I have a few mates on here who are interested.


just had a thought ash. maybe you should get esfa a tank like this. Might put him onto proper fish lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> and ash I was on my lunch break. there's something about customers that does that to me.
> 
> just had a thought ash. maybe you should get esfa a tank like this. Might put him onto proper fish lol


Haha, fair do's, I guess. 

We are indeed interested... thus why we all post in every one of your threads. Would be much more interesting with pics though!

Hahaha, and yes... maybe I should... or maybe I dont have quite _that_ much money, however much esfa likes to believe it, lol. :whip:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Hahaha, and yes... maybe I should... or maybe I dont have quite _that_ much money, however much esfa likes to believe it, lol. :whip:


No, but daddy dear does! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> No, but daddy dear does! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I told you, not till he's dead! 

If you _really_ want a big tank that much, I'll steal some pentoject from college


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I told you, not till he's dead!
> 
> If you _really_ want a big tank that much, I'll steal some pentoject from college


is it time to accidentally saw through one of the steps? :whistling2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

OH you two!! 


Wheres my bloody share in this!! lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> is it time to accidentally saw through one of the steps? :whistling2:


There's plenty of sharp implements hanging around in the kitchen... :whistling2:



Tomcat said:


> Oi you two!!
> 
> 
> Wheres my bloody share in this!! lol


Haha... erm... what percentage are you thinking? :O


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> There's plenty of sharp implements hanging around in the kitchen... :whistling2:


too obvious! :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

well ash...

I think You, Matt & I should have.. You know 33.333333333% EACH!

OK?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

god your like a bunch of old women lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

How do you know we arnt a bunch of old women Mike?


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

mike515 said:


> sorry xfile if I was a bit blunt. I posted this on here coz I like to think I have a few mates on here who are interested.


:lol2: not a problem matey - just saying pretty much what everyone else is saying which is they'd love to see what you've done... I'm sure from what you've described 99% of the comments will be positive... :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> too obvious! :lol2:


Thats true. Pentoject is very subtle. I could leave a bottle of vodka or something next to him, make it look like alcohol poisoning :whistling2:



Tomcat said:


> well ash...
> 
> I think You, Matt & I should have.. You know 33.333333333% EACH!
> 
> OK?


Bah! I dont think so mister :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:

How about: 98:1:1 ?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> god your like a bunch of old women lol


shush, old man! :whip:

go take some pics! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

No chance ash!

Matt & I are too important to only have 1% :O 33.333/33.333/33.333 DEAL?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Thats true. Pentoject is very subtle. I could leave a bottle of vodka or something next to him, make it look like alcohol poisoning :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good plan with the alcohol! 

but no, now about 50:49:1?  :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> How do you know we arnt a bunch of old women Mike?


I certainly am. Feel my womenly breasts... dangling along the floor...



XFile said:


> I'm sure from what you've described 99% of the comments will be positive... :no1:


Mine will be the 1% :no1:



Tomcat said:


> No chance ash!
> 
> Matt & I are too important to only have 1% :O 33.333/33.333/33.333 DEAL?


I think not. 98:1:1, take it or leave it.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

MATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only if in the middle figure  Your last


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> good plan with the alcohol!
> 
> but no, now about 50:49:1?  :flrt:


Sounds about right :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Me fallen out wif yooo


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Sounds about right :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think i've already had my 49% :blush::blush::blush:

NOW BUY ME AN EXTERNAL, BEETCH! :whip:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Haha  Ahhh, you two make me laugh hehe haha hehe


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Me fallen out wif yooo


 2%?



Esfa said:


> i think i've already had my 49% :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> NOW BUY ME AN EXTERNAL, BEETCH! :whip:


Hahaha. I've already got some saved on myebay :flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Hahaha. I've already got some saved on my ebay :flrt:


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

:notworthy:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

More ash. More  10% DEAL and ill be your bestest fwend


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> More ash. More  10% DEAL and ill be your bestest fwend


no, cause then im getting less! :bash:

and im high maintenance! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Well matt. He just told me i can have 10% haha


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

18% now Matt


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> 18% now Matt


*is a failure* :blush:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

haha. 

Just thought i should say, sorry for hijaking your thread Mr.OP lol.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> haha.
> 
> Just thought i should say, sorry for hijaking your thread Mr.OP lol.


Its ok. Me and matt decided it was ok:

Ashley - says (21:14):
haha, mike must LOVE us spamming his thread 
x__Matt [Your mind is in Disturbia] says (21:15):
haha
x__Matt [Your mind is in Disturbia] says (21:15):
mike loves us anyway 
Ashley - says (21:16):
haha. he actually really does seem to quite like us now... lol. 
x__Matt [Your mind is in Disturbia] says (21:16):
yes! scary shizz

:flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Haha. Lololololol


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

nice!


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I;d love to see the pics. as would everyone else it seems

How big are the Arapima you have? Are they the fish that are one of the biggest freshwater fish and from the amazon?
How big would you expect them to grow in your monster tank/

That tank sounds like my dream!!! Mty wife would go nuts if I built one of them!!! saying that my house isn;t big enough for it!!!

just out of noseyness how much does the construction of a tank like that cost? ( see if I can get that past my wife!!!)


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Its an amazing coincidence because I have just built a 40x40x10 at the back of my house. I plan to keep a couple of great whites and some neons.

No pictures though, because i don't want any comments.....

Blah blah blah...........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Its ok. Me and matt decided it was ok:
> 
> Ashley - says (21:14):
> haha, mike must LOVE us spamming his thread
> ...


 
shhh don't tell anyone lol.


simonas. Currently they're around 15/16". I got them not too long ago when they were 14" so they're growing nicely. The max size most people seem to accept is 12 foot. But everyone I've spoken to has not seen one bigger than 8 foot. So still big but not record breaking. I don't want them bigger than that because I'd have to upgrade again.

Costwise. I can't give an exact figure because I don't want to know myself how much it's cost. But not it's not as bad as you'd think. Roughly 8 grand so far. If you think about it, this isn't much more than a raised pond. So running costs aren't too much either. The cellar is insulated very well so the temp doesn't drop much down there. The tank is heated ambiently. The room stays above 24 degrees all the time. Plus with the water capacity the temp will stay high enough for me to have time to get the generator up and running.



So yeah sorry ash, tom, and esfa. I'll let you get back to your conversation now


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

8 grand?! bloody hell!

I was thinking 15grand+

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with esfa.... 8 grand aint half bad at all! lol.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah I've got pumps and filter media to buy yet. thats gonna be a few more hundred. Plus 200 quid of gravel and then bogwood, rocks etc.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Yeah I've got pumps and filter media to buy yet. thats gonna be a few more hundred. Plus 200 quid of gravel and then bogwood, rocks etc.


Still, its a do-able amount of money, nothing to rediculous.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

just finished loading up the filter. Picked up the media this morning and the pumps. Also got my substrate. It's a fine grade silica gravel. So it's like sand but doesn't impact as easily. Ideal for the rays

All wired up and plumbed in.

Also going to every aquatic shop in the 25 mile area. Gonna pick up a lot of bogwood. Already ordered some massive bits for the main decoration. Picking them up tomorrow. But I want some nice good sized bits to make terratorial markers just in case I put my cichlids in there.

Also gonna put some plants. Not alot just 30 valesneria plants and maybe 5 or 6 swords. I know thats a lot for most tanks but in this one is will barely be noticeable.


Just in the process of filling up for the final time. With the proper tank water. Gonna get it full up 30% of the way (just short of 2ft deep). That way I can plant it up easily and get all the wood in. All the wood will be weighted so I don't have to soak it


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats the biggest fish you could keep in there happily?

I dont mean name i mean size lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Whats the biggest fish you could keep in there happily?
> 
> I dont mean name i mean size lol


the general formua works out as 12ft.

but of course, gerneral formulas are crap. he could probably fit an 18ft inactive eel of some sort in there (does one exist? haha) whereas a super active 12ft fish might be too big for that tank. :2thumb:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh oki doki 

Thanks Matt


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

the biggest fish going in there will be 2 arapaima. Both of which will probably grow to around 8-10 feet. If they do get that big though I'll be looking into bigger again, but it's gonna take quite a while for them to get that big


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG bigger AGAIN!! 

How much room do you have


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> OMG bigger AGAIN!!
> 
> How much room do you have


not much left. But I can make more.

because I've got the 24 footer in there as well. If I need to I can strip that down and just make the whole area one tank


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Why dont you dom that? Or is it too hard?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Why dont you dom that? Or is it too hard?


im guessing its because not all of his fish will be able to live together in one tank? like the cichlid aggression... but again, i fail at cichlids. :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Matt, will you please stop making me look like i dont no anything about fish :whistling2:

I dooo :whistling2: I have a helper called errm, Matt :lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Because I want 2 big tanks not one lol.

Basically I want to keep my red tail catfish but can't keep him with rays, or most cichlids once he gets a bit bigger. So the 24 footer is for him plus some other big stuff he wont eat


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

What sort of lighting are you going to be using ?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

That part I haven't thought through yet. lol

Halides most likely. Most of the tank will be fairly dim as I want it to be nice and dark. I might just use T5's for the majority of the tank. Cheaper and darker

The viewing areas will be lit more than the rest of the tank. Probably halides over the areas I want to see


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Because I want 2 big tanks not one lol.
> 
> Basically I want to keep my red tail catfish *but can't keep him with* rays, or most cichlids once he gets a bit bigger. So the 24 footer is for him plus some other big stuff he wont eat


I WIN! 

also mike, i want it looking like this in a few weeks:
YouTube - peacock bass jungle

but bigger  and better fish, of course.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I WIN!
> 
> also mike, i want it looking like this in a few weeks:
> YouTube - peacock bass jungle
> ...


you win what?



But yeah I'm familiar with dieselmacks tank.

My tank will never look like that because I don't want crap plastic plants. Mines gonna look better than that lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> you win what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I win cause i said you had two cause of compatibility issues. :notworthy:

oh, i thought it was Echinodorus tenellus on the substrate. :blush: I think you should have a few more plants in then just swords and vallis


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dunno yet mate. See how I feel


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> I dunno yet mate. See how I feel


alrighty then 

i think it'd look really decent if you covered some of your wood in anubias / ferms / moss and then had a carpet of crypts somewhere?

well in that size tank, it'd be less of a carpet and more of a rug... :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds fantastic, I just hope you take pity on us and eventually post pics (pretty please) :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I decided to put the wood in first and then refill it.

Was looking good without water. Got a nice layout for all the bogwood and rocks. a lot of caves and hides. Plus a nice big open area.

Filled it up a bit and planted it. Again looks good. Completely filled it and you can't see anything.

The lighting arrives tomorrow. Luckily my local shop has a delivery of halides coming in tomorrow. Plus they've ordered some 55W T5 light units and bulbs. So I will be spending all day tomorrow wiring stuff.

Other than that though, the tank is full. the filter is running and it won't be long now till the first fish go in


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Other than that though, the tank is full. the filter is running and it won't be long now till the first fish go in


And then we get pics?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> And then we get pics?


You didn't say please :lol2:

Jo


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Bigjim said:


> Its an amazing coincidence because I have just built a 40x40x10 at the back of my house. I plan to keep a couple of great whites and some neons.
> 
> No pictures though, because i don't want any comments.....
> 
> Blah blah blah...........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Damn! you must have copied my tank when I posted pictures, Mine is identical 40x40x10 with great whites AND neons and I bet you went out and bought yourself a mermaid after you saw mine too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> You didn't say please :lol2:
> 
> Jo


Pretty please with a cherry on top :flrt:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Pretty please with a cherry on top :flrt:


 
it's gonna take much more than manners to get me to post pics.

For a start I'm gonna need someone to buy me a camera. I don't know where mines gone


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> it's gonna take much more than manners to get me to post pics.
> 
> For a start I'm gonna need someone to buy me a camera. I don't know where mines gone


maybe a 36x20x6 tank, too? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Yeah I've got pumps and filter media to buy yet. thats gonna be a few more hundred. Plus 200 quid of gravel and then bogwood, rocks etc.


I got a mate who has a serious amount of bog/driftwood to sell,including some very big impressive pieces if your interested i'll put you in touch with him
He is in Sheppy so a lot closer to you than me!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cheers mate but I bought enough yesterday. probably too much but i'll find a use.

I basically went into most of my decent local shops and bought most of their bogwood they had on the shelf.

I had ordered a lot from one shop as a custom order but some of the stuff they had was crap so I didn't take that.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> Damn! you must have copied my tank when I posted pictures, Mine is identical 40x40x10 with great whites AND neons and I bet you went out and bought yourself a mermaid after you saw mine too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, I saw yours, it was rubbish. Luckily I had a 40x40x10 tank in the shed so I was able to make a much better one than you.

I've lost my camera though so no chance of any pics. Sorry. :whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

can we safly say that he hasnt got this massive tank i would love to no were he keeps it can we come and view it i will pay u 100quid if i can come and see it no lie


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> can we come and view it i will pay u 100quid if i can come and see it no lie


You could go see lots of massive tanks at an aquarium for much less than that


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lol2: no i ant to see this one, it just seems to good to be true dont u even have a camara phone or something not many people on hear would steal your idea probably because they aing got a big enough house or shed lol if he had it he wouldnt turn down money to let someone come and look i have heard people lie about a 10ft fish tank but not one of this size :whistling2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

it's 50mm perspex as that was easier to source and quicker to get hold of.

The sheet's them selves are 6x4 and there's 3 of them. We had to change from the original design as I did want 2 12x4 sheets instead but they were stupidly expensive.

As for price I'm not going to disclose that as it's my business not yours.



Bigjim and Esfa. No just no. I will not be showing you pictures of my penis lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Unless you have any constructive points to make, please do not post in this thread, thanks.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i did say sorry and i did ask a question sorry again, what sealent did u use to join the acrilic also did u make it on a jig?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not sure if this has already been asked as i've lost track of this thread but... where the buggerychuff do you put a tank that size?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> not sure if this has already been asked as i've lost track of this thread but... where the buggerychuff do you put a tank that size?


In his imagination.. :whistling2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I beleave he has it in his cellar?

People doubting him, People remain innosent until proven guilty! So stop doubting weather its real or not! For all you no, he may just want to get it nice and ready before he shows us


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> I beleave he has it in his cellar?
> 
> People doubting him, People remain innosent until proven guilty! So stop doubting weather its real or not! For all you no, he may just want to get it nice and ready before he shows us


mine was a joke, lol.  

I BELIEVE IN MIKE! :flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah i know yours was Matt!! lol

Youve been into the thread! But other people seem to be doubting him


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> mine was a joke, lol.
> 
> I BELIEVE IN MIKE! :flrt:


Esfa Lurves Me lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Esfa Lurves Me lol


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
:notworthy:




:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

How will you clean it? Do you need special diving equipment to get into the corners?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've retro fitted a snorkel with some extra hose so that I can go under the water to clean it. Only gonna be cleaning the front viewing panels the rest will be allowed to green up


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

get some shrimp to do the cleaning for you? :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

In reality I don't think anyone will copy you as if they were going to the expence and trouble they would no doubt have their own ideas on what it should look like. I'm sad that you're not going to give other aquarist enthusiasts the chance to see a picture of the tank and build.

I'm am interested in how deep the footings and base are for such a weight of water (est' 65 tonnes?) Is it an in-ground build with a lowered viewing walkway? And if it is in the cellar how do the water drains exit? Also do they drain to the public drain system?

Sounds great but i'm guessing we're never going to see it??


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

There has always been drains down there running to a waste pipe. I don't know exactly where it runs to but I checked with my council if I was ok to run fish water down the drains, they said as long as I'm not using toxic chemicals then it was fine.

The footings for the tank are at least 5 foot of concrete. When I put the fish room in I layed anothe 2 foot of concrete to create a level base. Plus we drilled the original layer to see how deep it was. We couldn't get farther than 3 foot as that was our biggest drill bit.

It's not an inground build. hence the 2 layers of brick with 8Inches of re-enforced concrete in between. Plus the fibreglass I used was re-enforced. Im not sure how as I didn't do any work with the fibreglass. Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

just a quick one did post earlyer but u must of missed it how did u join the acrilic together and did u make the tank on a jig or clamps?? also how many support beams have u got going across the top ??


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a build thread for a 900gallon tank on fishforums.net username is CFC if anyone is interested


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

webby06_2007 said:


> just a quick one did post earlyer but u must of missed it how did u join the acrilic together and did u make the tank on a jig or clamps?? also how many support beams have u got going across the top ??


 
The tanks of brick construction so no clamps were needed for the sides lol.

The perspex had the edges roughed up and coated with silicon, used a few different brands but it's all essentially the same stuff. We had a hole put in the top of each piece so we could jack it up into place. Build a frame from scaffolding just for the job. 

Pushed it firm and jammed lengths of timber behind to hold it tight. the bottom of the perspex was rested on timber as well to prevent it sliding.


----------

